# Audrey Hepburn's lipstick color..



## Noel (Nov 13, 2007)

I just finished watching Breakfast At Tiffany's for the first time and may I say she is absolutely gorgeous! 

At the beginning of the film, she puts on a lipstick color that looks like this:







Does anyone know a similar shade that MAC might have?? All recommendations are welcomed, from lipsticks to lipglasses. Thank you SO much in advanced.


----------



## xphoxbex (Nov 13, 2007)

it looks like myth to me, but i could be wrong.


----------



## AlarmAgent (Nov 13, 2007)

Hue looks like that on my lips, but sometimes, especially a nudey/natural shade like that, it's harder to match because a lot of it has to do with what pigmentation your lips start off with.
 I'd give Hue and Myth a go, they both sound like possibilities!  Good luck, it's a very pretty shade and a very good movie, too.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 13, 2007)

Try Flattering or Poise (which has a bit more pink/coral) from the Mattene Collection!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 13, 2007)

I suggest poise as well. That's the color it comes out on me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think it looks like Poise would be your best bet too. Myth is much lighter, at least on me.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm jumping on the bandwagon, it looks a lot like Poise from the mattene collection to me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 13, 2007)

i agree with poise.  maybe also try skew or festivity l/s or prrr l/g if you want a shinier finish.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 13, 2007)

Isn't that movie black & white?  If it is, the color was painted on & is not a real product. If I was going to pick a color close to that, maybe Florabundance l/g?  There might be a l/s close to it by Lorac, but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Noel (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, thank you SO much for all of your guys' help and suggestions! I'll check out all of the colors soon. Thanks again all!


----------

